# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  جنون أنثى.....

## طائر أيلول

*أحبكَ وأتمنى أن أغتالكَ*
*كـــــ لا تُحب غيري*

*أريدكَ أن تصبح ملكِ أنا*
*وأن تجرأ الهواء على مشاركتي*

*كتم أنفاسكَ* 
*كــــ تموت على صدري*

*وأن أردت السير فلا طريق عندكَ*

*سوى قبري*

*فأنتَ ملكِ أنا وحدي*
*وليعلم من لا يعلم*
*فأنتَ ستظل سجيناً*
*لحبي*

*وسأدفن كل من يُحبكَ*
*لكي لاترى سوى*
*وجهي*

*وحين أغتالكَ أعلم أني أغدر بقلبي*
*لكن حبكَ سحر في دمائي يجري*

*طــــــــــــــائر أيلول 18 /1/2010*

----------


## أم غدير

_السلام عليكم_ 
_عزيزي_
_سلم  قلبك وسلمت  يديك_
_لقد  اعجبتني كلماااااااتك الراااااااائعه_
_كثيراً   لاعدمتك اخي_

----------


## MOONY

في بحرك يا حب
نبقى عاشقين ونكتب  حروف  لتحفظها السنين
رائع النبض
يعطيك ألف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## بو كوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

     اخي الوفي طائر ايلول


     حيث ما تحط بك رحلا تك من الجنوب للشمال 

   وبكل مغازلة الليل لقلوب العاشقين  ودموع الوله 

   تنبض  حروفك بالجمال والروعة  0ولي وقفة اذا سمحت لي 

   ارا ان في هذه الفكره كثير من التطرف من جهتين 

   الاولى انك تحظر على الحبيب الاختيار وحرية التصرف 

   وتكون انت صاحب القرار والحب ياعزيزي اندماج ولا ياتي الاندماج

  الى بمما سة الجوانب الشخصيه قبل العاطفيه وطريقها اللاحب 


  ثانيا اخي العزيز 
                    المحب لا يقود محبوبه لهواه بل على العكس 

  واذا ما نسمعه مثلا من امثال حامد زيد وبحجة الكرامه 

  لا توجد كرامة بين المحب ومحبوبه  بل يوجد اتحاد ووحدة 

  حتى وان اختلف التفكير باختلاف التربيه والبيئة 

   فانت اذا كنت ذائب في محبوبتك هل يمكن ان تغتالها 

  اي تعدمها الحياة منتهى الارهاب اخي لا يصدر من محب 

  لوعته نيران الشوق  وقرحة جفونه دموع الوجد 

  اتمنى عليك ان تراجع مستوى النبض فقد تكون منفعلا 

   بسبب او آخر   00استميحك عذرا صديقي القديم الجديد 

   واعذر مداخلتي  دمت سا كبا فيوض الحب شعرا رقراقا 


   خا دمكم الاقل حظا دائما 

   مكي الشومري (بو كوثر )

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


على ساحة الحُب.....يُصلب ماسواه....

وتبقى نبضات من جنون.......!!





أخي الكريم ...طائر أيلول...


سلم فكرك...وسلم قلمك المميز..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بحرز الاله..

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*كم هذا جنون .. هذا الحب .. ليرتمي على شاطئ الأمل والتمسك به 

::

سلم نبض قلمك اخي

موفقينـ*

----------


## طائر أيلول

لروعة أحرفك ولطفكم    الجميل هواااااااااء عليل 
هب على وريقات متصفحي  فجعلها  تنتشي
كـ ورود الربيع

تقبلوا خالص ودي  وشديد أعتذاري لتقصيري

----------


## طائر أيلول

*لم يكن جنون كما كنت أتصور, بل كان أبعد من ذالك,لكنه وقت من عمري قد أحرق أتمنى  أن لا يتكرر*

----------

